# Fanny - Lumbar - Waist/Belt Packs .... ???



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone use a fanny (lumbar, waist, belt) pack while riding around town?

I'd like to find a large fanny pack, that will still be reasonably comfortable while riding around town. I need something that is high quality, so it will last and withstand lots of use, and stuffing it full of lots of stuff (for work, shopping, and also backpacking).


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*bumbag?*

Oh, my.

*fanny* [ˈfænɪ] 
_n_ _pl_ *-nies* _Slang_ *1.* *Taboo Brit the female genitals*
*2.* _Chiefly US and Canadian_ the buttocks [perhaps from _Fanny_, pet name from _Frances_]
Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'


<SCRIPT>hc_dict()</SCRIPT> 


vja4Him said:


> Does anyone use a fanny (lumbar, waist, belt) pack while riding around town?
> 
> I'd like to find a large fanny pack, that will still be reasonably comfortable while riding around town. I need something that is high quality, so it will last and withstand lots of use, and stuffing it full of lots of stuff (for work, shopping, and also backpacking).


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I use one for commuting. If I have a large load to carry I use panniers, but a smaller load goes in the lumbar pack. I got it from Sierra Trading Post, and camping stores are the best place to look. I sewed stretchy pockets inside it for personal items that I always need (wallet, keys, cellphone, glasses case, etc.) so I can tell at a glance if I have everything.

It's nice to have at least one smaller pocket on the thing to keep it easier to find small stuff. Also, some cinch straps are vey nice, both to keep the load compact and stable when you're not carrying too much, and to allow bigger loads by strapping stuff on the outside when the inside is full.


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> I use one for commuting. If I have a large load to carry I use panniers, but a smaller load goes in the lumbar pack. I got it from Sierra Trading Post, and camping stores are the best place to look. I sewed stretchy pockets inside it for personal items that I always need (wallet, keys, cellphone, glasses case, etc.) so I can tell at a glance if I have everything.
> 
> It's nice to have at least one smaller pocket on the thing to keep it easier to find small stuff. Also, some cinch straps are vey nice, both to keep the load compact and stable when you're not carrying too much, and to allow bigger loads by strapping stuff on the outside when the inside is full.


Which waist pack do you have? I'm looking for a large, maybe even the largest, waist pack that provides good support and is very durable.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

vja4Him said:


> Which waist pack do you have? I'm looking for a large, maybe even the largest, waist pack that provides good support and is very durable.


There are a lot of styles and designs out there. I'm not sure what model mine is, and it's probably not available, since I got it as clearance at STP.

What will fit you comfortably in cycling posture is a somewhat individual thing. I t5hink you sort of need to try them on. Is there an REI store around you?

You know, as I think about it, I have a pretty large one that I don't use anymore. I replaced it with one whose shape I like better. The old one is fairly large in the vertical dimension, which made it (for me) unsuitable for hiking, but it was comfortable for cycling. When I get home I can measure it and post a more detailed description. It's used, but not really grubby or anything. If you think you'd want it I'd give it to you for shipping costs.

I'll post or PM you later if you are interested.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

MB-1 will chime in with the Jandd. 
I personally like the Mountain Smith offerings.
Both would appear to have the longevity you require. I don't know about your space requirements, however.


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

+l for LL Bean products - free shipping right now. Also, www.campmor.com, www.rei.com


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

My ski patrol "belt pack" carries a lot and is designed to be comfortable all day long and very durable. I think they selI for about $35 - $40. Sorry I can't link you to the NSP store, but the mfr of mine is Conterra (made in USA). There are other suppliers.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Conterra 
http://www.conterra-inc.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=2

$45 from their site


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Mountainsmith is the bomb. I've had the larger of the Day/Tour ones since college, and added the smaller one a few years ago.

I commute mainly with a medium size Bailey Works messenger bag, but on weekend errand runs or summervcommutes where I don't need to carry files/laptop, I used the lumbar pack.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MB1 chiming in......

Been using them daily for 20+ years.

Great product, great warranty, really functional.

Jandd Large Fanny Pack.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a Re-Load hip pack similar to the one pictured May not be big enough for you, but I cram all kinds of crap in mine. It has an external U-lock holster that I like.










https://www.reloadbags.com/store/accessories/hip-packs


----------

